# Cabin fever #18



## Tin Falcon (Feb 22, 2014)

The 18th Annual 
"CABIN FEVER EXPO 2014"
Model Engineering Show 
& Auctions
Will Be Held April 11-13, 2014
In The Utz Arena (Formerly Toyota Arena)
York Fairgrounds & Expo Center
334 Carlisle Ave.  York, PA 17404

The Largest Show Of It's Kind 
In The Country!   

http://www.cabinfeverexpo.com/

Tin


----------



## dreeves (Feb 22, 2014)

Ready to go.  Got my room booked. Can't wait

Dave


----------



## AussieJimG (Feb 23, 2014)

All systems are go.  I will be there and my grateful thanks to Philjoe who has invited me to sit in with him (and stay at his place - it doesn't get better than that).

I look forward to meeting with you in person.

Jim


----------



## Sshire (Feb 23, 2014)

Reservation made months ago. 
Ready to go.


----------



## cheepo45 (Feb 23, 2014)

I will be there. Save me a seat!
                         cheepo45


----------



## kvom (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm planning to be there once again.


----------



## aonemarine (Feb 23, 2014)

I plan on beeing there too......


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm there and will have the latest edition of the Official Australian - English dictionary so AussieJimG and I can have a casual conversation

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 23, 2014)

I have made my reservation and plan to arrive Thursday afternoon so I can be at the auction and setup all day Friday. I have been to every one so far, and hope to continue.


----------



## bob shutt (Feb 23, 2014)

Aonemarine, Ron,
Looks like I will get to meet you guys. Just made plans to be there.


----------



## AussieJimG (Feb 23, 2014)

Philjoe5 said:


> I'm there and will have the latest edition of the Official Australian - English dictionary so AussieJimG and I can have a casual conversation
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil



I guess I'd better bring the official US-English dictionary and practice writing "aluminum" 

Jim


----------



## bb218 (Feb 24, 2014)

I think I am going to come to the show, this will be my 1st time, any suggestions where to get a motel room ?  

 Also if you want to sell some small items is that allowed without having a table ?

Mike


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 24, 2014)

Selling is only allowed in the consignment area. 
Commission is 20% for items under $100 so set prices accordingly. 
See the above link for more info.

Tin


----------



## Sshire (Feb 24, 2014)

Mike
Many people are staying here. 
http://book.bestwestern.com/bestwes...e=39079&cm_mmc=GooglePlaces-_-BW-_-PA-_-39079

It's only a 10 minute drive to the show. This wiill be my 3rd year there. No complaints.


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 24, 2014)

One of the nice things about York is the wide range of food and lodging within just a few miles of the show. If you look at a map rt 30 makes an arc, kind of a half beltway, round the north of York. Along that road are dozens of hotels, from the cheapest Motel 6 and up. Just ask Google and you will find everything you want.

The somewhat 'official' hotel of the show is the Holiday Inn "Holidome' on Loucks Rd. It is probably the closest to the show, but also probably the most expensive. It does have very nice rooms, restaurants and bars. There have been found many guys up much to late solving the worlds problems at the bar. Note that I only know this because I have been told about it, not because I stayed up to late talking. 

If you like the old style hotel there is one right in the center of York, a classic 1920 or so place. I have not stayed there, but I have had dinner and it was a very fine, quiet place.

BTW- York has a very nice main street historical area that would be fun to tour, with some interesting shops etc. I  know guys that have had a wife/SO with them that have spent a day along there. Rt 30 is also end to end shopping centers for the more conventional shoppers.

Not only is Cabin Fever a great show, York is a nice place to visit. A couple things I have enjoyed is the Harley Davidson plant tour and a visit to the National watch and Clock Museum in Columbia, about 15 miles east of York. Also the York Musuem of Industry where past Cabin fever receptions have been held.


----------



## vascon2196 (Feb 24, 2014)

I just booked my hotel...I'll be there.


----------



## kvom (Feb 24, 2014)

York is also the home of *York Peppermint Patties*.  Those who like steam locomotives can visit Strasberg, home of the Strasberg Railway and the Pennsylvania RR Museum.

I may have to miss this year, as I see I have a previous commitment that weekend.  However, if rain is predicted here that weekend I can change plans last minute to come.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 24, 2014)

If you miss this show, the next best thing is to watch Errol Groff's videos of the event.  Errol is a member of the New England Model Engineering Society.  He videotapes this as well as many other shows and he's very good at it.  He sits on a rolling chair and gets up close and personal to the models.  If you have placards with your models he films those so it's often possible to identify the model and maker.

This link will take you to a page where his videos can be accessed in 3 parts for a total of almost an hour of viewing pleasure.

http://www.neme-s.org/Cabin_Fever_2013/cabin_fever_expo_2013_Page_1.htm

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Nerdz (Feb 24, 2014)

Wish i could go, but its a 4 hr trip and its during the weekday. Hey who knows, Maybe A machine will break down and I'll have to go down to Jersey for a service run! 

Im still looking forward to CAMA in Kent this coming spring (if spring ever comes)


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 9, 2014)

For those of you who not know we try to set a side  some table space and set up as  a group. 

So who here is planning on setting up under the HMEM banner  and about how much table space you will need.  
 sounds like we will be setting aside an entire section table loop for HMEM/MEM.

I know Phil usually set up with the Kinzer  rough and tumble group and NEMES usually sets up as a group.  and Ron ginger hangs with the cnc exhibit area.  
No pressure  but want to set claim on a reasonable number of tables so we can st up as a group and no one feels left out  on the other hand I do not want empty space and others have to struggle to find space. 
And please if you want space saved and you can not come until Saturday morning PLEASE let me know so I can save space otherwise any empty space on Saturday morning will be filled in by whoever wants it. 

Tin


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 29, 2014)

It is on one of my scheduled weekends to work but I said screw it and took the weekend off!    Booked my room earlier today, and in that regard probably should have done the booking much earlier.     Not many rooms left.  

I tend to make a point to do the Friday auction and in that regard the new start times actually mean an extra night in York.   Previously I'd get up real early and drive from Rochester in one shot to get there more or less at auction start.   With the early auction starts that would mean a very early wake up.  

The auctions are an important part of the trip as I've gotten some good buys, and a couple of not so good buys.  When starting out a guy has to mind the expenses that pile up.  

Of course Saturday is great if a bit embarrassing, the quality of work on display is humbling.  It is also inspirational.  


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## bob shutt (Apr 1, 2014)

What is the compressed air setup like?


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 1, 2014)

A 1" or so black iron pipe runs along the backside of most tables. It has been drilled and tapped for a 3/8" pipe valve about every 4 feet or so. The valves may vary a bit, so Id bring a few fittings- 1/4 pipe and 3/8 pipe, both male and female.

The pipes are all connected to a big air compressor out in back. They try to hold it fairly constant, but you should have your own local regulator. The ideal setup you have a small block with a regulator and taps for each of your models with a single flexible line back to the main supply.

Look for some of the photos from previous shows, you often see the black  pipe along the back of the table.


----------



## bob shutt (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Ron,
 I would like to setup if not next to you some where close. I will be by myself so I would like to be by someone I know if only through this site.


----------



## dreeves (Apr 1, 2014)

Ron, Are there any seminars set for friday?

Dave


----------



## jschoenly (Apr 1, 2014)

Adding to Ron's info - All connections are 1/4" female pipe.  Any male is by accident and fittings left behind and it is best to use the valve as a shutoff rather than a regulator.  Over the years we have tried different pressures and setups but have been happy with the current setup for years now.  Pressure used to be at or less than 70 psi, but we tend to run closer to 100 lately.  NOW, that doesn't mean you'll have 100 at the valve.  We need to run that high "in the back" to make sure the flow through the system can feed everyone along the tables.

So please bring a regulator (and filter if desired).  Additionally, please shut off your air at the end of the day so we don't have any unexpected starts applying air the next day.  Thanks and see you guys there!!

Jared Schoenly



RonGinger said:


> A 1" or so black iron pipe runs along the backside of most tables. It has been drilled and tapped for a 3/8" pipe valve about every 4 feet or so. The valves may vary a bit, so Id bring a few fittings- 1/4 pipe and 3/8 pipe, both male and female.
> 
> The pipes are all connected to a big air compressor out in back. They try to hold it fairly constant, but you should have your own local regulator. The ideal setup you have a small block with a regulator and taps for each of your models with a single flexible line back to the main supply.
> 
> Look for some of the photos from previous shows, you often see the black  pipe along the back of the table.


----------



## littlelocos (Apr 9, 2014)

Joy and I just dropped off a few items for the Auction. Glancing across the area, it looks like and OUTSTANDING auction with a LOT of high quality stuff. Can't wait until Friday and actually have a good look at the offerings.

We will be at the show starting early Friday for setup, then thru Sunday afternoon and have a new engine this year, the 1/2-scale Essex Caloric Engine. Depending on whether it's running for the show, we'll either be taking pre-orders or have cards to mail out when it's ready.

We will have a few sets of castings for the Lochmann Fountain Engine available along with our regular offerings.

See you at the show!
Todd.

Todd & Joy Snouffer
Littlelocos Model Engineering
www.littlelocos.com
www.facebook.com/littlelocos


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 9, 2014)

No seminar on Friday this year, but Brian Barker and a couple other Mach developers will be there all day Friday setting up and ready to talk and show off Mach4. There will be an announcement about Mach4 that many have been waiting for.

Ive just finished loading my truck, will be on the road early tomorrow morning, hope to be at the show late Thursday. I will be splitting my time between the New England MES group, the HMEM group and the Mach display.


----------



## dreeves (Apr 9, 2014)

Ron. Looking forward to seeing you again this year.

Dave


----------



## MachineTom (Apr 10, 2014)

If anyone sees an old guy , gray hair, and blue electric wheelchair,  that will quite likely be me, say hello.


----------



## dreeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm all packed and ready to leave at 6:30 am and should roll in by 8:00 am. Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Dave


----------



## vascon2196 (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm reading to leave by 6:30am.....but not getting there until 1pm!


----------



## pkastagehand (Apr 11, 2014)

I would like to go and maybe someday will make it.  I have a cottage (unheated however) an hour or so north west of York where I could sleep if I wanted.  I even have friends near the PA/MD border just south of York that have offered to put me up.  But my job as a college theater technical director has me building our last production of the year around this time and it is often the biggest show of the year scenically.  So unless something changes or I quit or retire or get fired (more likely) I probably won't make it.  

I do try to get to the N.A.M.E.S. expo in Wyandotte MI when I can.

Paul


----------



## AussieJimG (Apr 13, 2014)

A big thank you to all of you for giving such a warm welcome.

The show was superb, as was the company.

A special thank you to Phil and Pam Oles who invited Bernie and me to stay in tneir home and who drove miles and miles to pick us up from Baltimore on Friday and return us on Sunday. It doesn't get better than that.

Thanks also to Stan for information about the Civil War and about heart pacemakers.

And special mention to Tin (Grandpa) Falcon and Grandma Falcon for inviting me to sit with them and for the ensuing conversation.

I think I am making new friends faster than the old ones are dying or drifting away and that makes model engineering very special.

Jim


----------



## crueby (Apr 13, 2014)

I drove down to the show this year - first time there, had a great time. Bigger than I thought it would be, so neat to be surrounded by so many running engines on all sides! Picked up a few great items, including a nice 4-bladed brass propellor (boat style, not plane) that is heavy enough I think I am going to fit it as a replacement flywheel on my 3-cylinder marine engine. Went down a couple days early, and spent some time at other attractions around there, like the Railroad Museum of Pennsylvania (camera got a workout there on all the old steam engines).


----------



## cheepo45 (Apr 13, 2014)

Another great Cabin Fever show. It was great to see old friends and meet new ones. Thanks to everyone who helped make this show a success.
                                  cheepo45


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes another great show behind us. Thank you to all who stopped by the HMEM banner and said hello . 
A great place to meet and talk to great like minded people. I got to talk with the folks from novacon , village press,  LMS, etc. 

Jerrod and the Cabin Fever staff Manned George Lurhs display and are carrying on the legacy. 
Another great Meet and greet at the local Industrial history museum in York.

Purchased a few thing including a copy of the Hasbrock  Book. 

And We had a safe trip home finally tried out the famous Jenny's dinner outside of Lancaster.  
Tin


----------



## MachineTom (Apr 13, 2014)

Had a great day at CF, highlight was finding a tailstock for my DR 10, for cheap. Need to make a nee quill, but that's a quick job. I also saw tin and Stan, and many really well made engines.


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 13, 2014)

I made it back to Maine, 1177 total miles. Great trip, very sore feet and knees, I think I will remain prone for about two days now. Then will start cleaning up a few models to take to NAMES next week, and sort out some of my auction treasures and vendor purchases. 

I really enjoyed meeting so many of the guys I know from this list, but now I see I missed a few.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 14, 2014)

> I really enjoyed meeting so many of the guys I know from this list, but now I see I missed a few.


I know what you mean I know many guys by face or the company or club they  with some buy name .but  putting it all together? I need to CARRY AND USE my notebook. 

I did get to meet Mike Boucher I am slowly getting to know the names guys and the Rough and Tumble guys. 
Tin


----------



## vascon2196 (Apr 14, 2014)

Pictures and videos from the Cabin Fever Expo 2014.

http://youtu.be/OO750GdD5jM


----------



## GailInNM (Apr 14, 2014)

Great video Chris.
Thanks.
Gail in NM


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 14, 2014)

Good to see all the folks I got to meet, but like Tin and Ron said I missed a few.  It's a lot of eye candy to pack into 2 days

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## A1MACH (Apr 14, 2014)

Great job on the video Chris, I felt like I was right there at the show! Thank you.


----------



## Sshire (Apr 14, 2014)

Great seeing you,Chris
Video and pix are super. Next year, bring your engines. 
We can talk about being the newest Bridgeport guys on the forum.


----------



## vascon2196 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone...it was great to be there and chat engines with you guys. Until the next show!


----------



## Generatorgus (Apr 15, 2014)

My feet are still sore and I'm also a little hoarse from the marathon three day walkathon/jawboning adventure. Still smiling too. I met a lot a lot of old friends and people I'd like to be able to call old friends.
I picked up some new goodies for the shop, came away with some new ideas and also learned a lot.
Two things I wish were different. It would be nice if we all put our screen name on our name tags, I think that would help putting faces on those we know only on the computer. Also, I wish someone would have told me I had my t-shirt on backwards all day Sunday, I was wondering why everybody was being so nice to me. .

Chris/Vascon, really good video, I like Sinatra too.
Thanks to all.
See ya next year.

GUS


----------



## bouch (Apr 15, 2014)

I managed to get there for about 3 hours on Sunday morning.  It was the first Cabin Fever show I've been to since my son was born, and he's 9 now.  And he and my daughter were along with me.  James enjoyed it, and it was good to see some old friends and meet new ones.

(It was also fun to surprise my parents by having their grandkids walk in on Sunday morning...)

For me, the highlights included seeing the model of the Tesla RC boat making its maiden voyage and also finally being able to see the model dragline operating with the other RC earth moving equipment.

I do have a few minutes of video I plan on editing and posting at some point. 

As a bonus I got my latest project finished, so it made its first appearance at a show.  I've posted a few pics in the "finished projects" forum...


----------

